# Oreo's first haircut



## Oreo's Mom (Feb 6, 2020)

Pictures of my Oreo's first haircut! Before & After!!! HE HAD EYES UNDER ALL THAT FUR!!!!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow! What a gorgeous first cut and I can totally see why he’s called Oreo 😀. Such beautiful colouring


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

A lovely cut but I always love the shaggy look . But not always best for them.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Had the shave of shame


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

He looks so different, but lovely both ways. I love the shaggy look too, but it’s hard to keep on top of- we’ve had to compromise with a shorter cut as neither of us are willing to give up the muddy walks 😉


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Totally agree, they look so lovely with the shaggy look but just love the walks. I’ve managed to control it for 5 month but even with the anti matt spray it’s getting tough. Louie has to wait till March 9 for his cut!


----------



## lowdon33 (Mar 18, 2019)

Whisky, 9 months old first haircut.
Desperately wanted to keep longer coat but just not possible in this weather! And becoming harder to brush him effectively enough. Just been cut... still getting over the shock!!!!.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

